# FreeBSD as a guest OS on virtualbox



## conix (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I've installed FreeBSD as a guest OS on virtualbox (host os: OS X).  However I cannot seem to get the console to resize when I maximize the window, when I try this with a linux guest the console resizes to whatever window size. Might be clear from the screenshot attached, leaves the space pointed by the arrows all-around the console. This is the first time I'm using a "virtualbox". How do I fix this. I would like to have the console fill the complete window when I resize the virtualbox window.

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Sep 10, 2011)

SSH into it.  Or install X on your guest.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Set it to "scale mode" from the menu.  Machine/Switch to Scale Mode, or Host-C, usually right-ctrl-C.


----------



## conix (Sep 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Set it to "scale mode" from the menu.  Machine/Switch to Scale Mode, or Host-C, usually right-ctrl-C.



Thanks, this did help me in scaling it but the font is all messed up. anyway something is better than nothing. 



			
				aragon said:
			
		

> SSH into it.  Or install X on your guest.


I've X installed. when I do a [cmd=]startx[/cmd] the window becomes much larger and I've to use the scroll bar to move up and down.

I've to figure which option to go with. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

conix said:
			
		

> Thanks, this did help me in scaling it but the font is all messed up. anyway something is better than nothing.



That would be up to the host, I think.


----------



## silverglade00 (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you installed emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions on your guest?


----------

